# Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo Postponed



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

They postponed it to the same weekend as the Bud Light.
June 25-28 captain's meeting 25th, fishing days 26th - 27th, awards 28th

This means fish all day Friday go to captain's meeting by boat to bud light. The fish you catch out of your honey hole Friday can't be weighed in on Saturday for the Bud Light this makes it hard for us we were going to enter the $200 trout division at the florabama, and the inshore slam at the bud light but now second guessing it. Also the Bud Light is part of the SKA so this will also make it harder for those guys to want to fish the Florabama tournament.
Last thing as well we are hard core fishermen we usually sleep on the boat for bud light but now it's 3 straight day's of fishing instead of 2.
Also awards are the same day I think it's a mistake.
What is everyone's thoughts?

http://www.florabamafishingrodeo.com/


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would agree probably not the best move


----------



## FlatsAssassin5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Bad decision for sure. Will be tough to fish both but we will try.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's a bad decision, one or the other is going to lose out.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Good thing I took the time off for fishing the rodeo this Fri and Sat.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I messaged them on Facebook on Tuesday, just to see if they were aware of the scheduling conflict. They told me they were working with the folks that run the Bud Light to come up with a plan. Doesn't look like they worked to hard! They should have moved it to next week.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Next week would have been better too only would have conflicted with the PBGFC Jr. Angler. We would have done both if next week was the date. Seas predicted to be good next weekend too. I guess I'll miss it again


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I was pumped


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

I run the Flora-Bama Fishing Rodeo along with the very dedicated team at the Flora-Bama. I apologize that we had to postpone the rodeo, but it was just going to be unsafe to be on the water this weekend. I also understand the frustration with it being during the Pensacola Rodeo and the International. We knew that this would create issues for some, but for the large majority of the people we spoke with before and after we postponed including those involved with the Pensacola Rodeo, it seemed to be workable and in our eyes beneficial to all involved including the Anglers. Also several of our sponsors/ venders were not going to be able to attend the weekend of the 20th. This might not be the answer that some of you wanted to hear, but it is the truth. It is almost imposable to reschedule an event in the summer with out stepping on some toes. Will this change, effect your game plan? Of course it will. Is it possible to fish both tournaments I believe so. You will be able to weigh-in with us on Friday and/or Saturday. You will not be able to weigh fish you caught on Friday in the Pensacola Rodeo. I would think of Friday as a pre-fish day for the Pensacola Rodeo. I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and truly hope that you will be able to fish both rodeos. If you have any questions please feel free to call me on my cell 850-287-3440.

Regards, Angelo


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it is a bummer that the weather is so bad this weekend but it is the right call to postpone it and even better that it was announced a couple of days out instead of waiting to see if the forecast improves.

I hate that it is on the Bud Light weekend but understand that it is the best that can be done. The tournament staff has to roll with it and so do the fishermen. We are both at the mercy of the weather.

I was thinking about doing the SKA this year for the first time in a while because there were going to be 3 events that I fish anyhow, the Flora Bama, the Pensacola Rodeo, and the ADSFR but now two of the three are on the same weekend. Also, I just had to get an injector for one of my motors $$$ and the king jackpots have me priced out. It would be $850 in entries just for the king jackpots + $65/person for entry tickets to each event, + the fuel which will be in the 100s, and that is before any Calcutta bets. I'd also have to join the SKA which would be more $$ and it just doesn't make any sense. Boating and fishing never make good financial sense but spending that much on a weekend is silly for me.

Anyhow, I am still going to fish both events and make the best of it. There is no guarantee that the weekend of the 27th will be any better weather wise but fingers crossed!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

If it was Saturday/Sunday like the Budlight we would have fished both but it's not so we'll be fishing the Budlight like normal. I don't mind them being the same weekend, but different days makes it impossible for us to do both. Hopefully it will work out next year.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

nevermind, I was just whining. We will fish bud light as usual and maybe florabama next year if it works out.

I really am curious as to why the florabama couldn't be Saturday and Sunday. I know there are some that don't fish on Sunday so Friday and Saturday would work for them but being it had to reschedule it seems logical to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I do agree it should be the same fishing days to not cause conflict with one another.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure how I am going to work out the logistics but it is something like this:

Thursday - Go to work and skip the flora bama's captains party so I can get stuff ready that night, load the boat, etc.

Friday - Take a vacation day at work and fish hard all day and miss the Pensacola Rodeo's captain's meeting and the excellent fried fish at Flounder. I would love to make it to weigh in at the Bama but it is going to be tough to get in by 6 if we fish hard all day.

Friday night - Gas up, ice up, etc. and take any fish that we don't want to count against our next day's limit off the boat, gut them, and ice them.

Saturday - Fish hard but can't go that darn far if we are going to get into scales for the florabama rodeo by 7. If we don't have anything decent then it is not an issue but if we have something worth weighing then we probably have to go by boat and worry that the line for scales will put us out well past dark and we still have to gas up, load up, take fish off the boat again, etc. It will be late and we will be tired by the time we get home.

Sunday - Fish. Miss the florabama awards ceremony while fishing or weighing in at bud light.

Monday - Back to work. Ride out the bud light awards if possible / needed.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Dreamweaver, double check but I think if you are on the king jackpot in florabama you have to check out at the captains meeting. Not 100% so check


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The postponing of the Flora Bama only means that Alex and I will win two tournaments in one weekend. While everyone else is catching their croakers and finger mullet, Alex and I will have already caught the winning weight on artificials.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

dabutcher said:


> The postponing of the Flora Bama only means that Alex and I will win two tournaments in one weekend. While everyone else is catching their croakers and finger mullet, Alex and I will have already caught the winning weight on artificials.


What color is your boat? I might sea gull affect you.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

MrFish said:


> What color is your boat? I might sea gull affect you.



I have a brand new black Skeeter. I invite everyone to follow my boat during the tournament.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Dreamweaver, double check but I think if you are on the king jackpot in florabama you have to check out at the captains meeting. Not 100% so check


I'm pretty sure you are right, which is another reason for me NOT to do the king mackerel thing this year. I like king fishing but between the extra money, the extra running, and the logistical challenges of making sign out, it just doesn't make sense for me this year. I will just go fish the rodeos and have a good time.


----------

